# Rimowa Luggage - Quality and Durability?



## cmacey

Any thoughts on the quality and durability of Rimowa luggage, especially the Rimowa Limbo Multiwheel Uprights? I'm in need of some new luggage and want to buy a set to last the next ten years, if I'm lucky...


----------



## Artking3

cmacey said:


> Any thoughts on the quality and durability of Rimowa luggage, especially the Rimowa Limbo Multiwheel Uprights? I'm in need of some new luggage and want to buy a set to last the next ten years, if I'm lucky...


Rimowa makes great luggage, being both very durable and very practical. I have been using Rimowa for the last five years and nothing has broken yet, except for scratches. Their aluminium and polycarbonate lines are both very durable, the alumunium luggage being hardier but the polycarbonate being more able to spring back into shape. All the luggage look great, but they are prone to picking up scratches. The polycarbonate luggage can be buffed out but the alumunium cases can't, but they do acquire character in those scars.

The luggage all use TSA locks and the four wheelers are the smoothest and easiest to push, I have compared them to others such as Samsonite and Rimowa is the best so far. Rimowa's luggage is lighter than other brands of the same type, and even their aluminium cases are only slightly heavier than their polycarbonate cases.

The Limbo is a hybrid of the polycarbonate and the aluminium, have the aluminum frame for sturdiness and the polycarbonate case for lighter weight. I have used the Salsa, Salsa Deluxe and the Silver Integral. The Limbo uses the locking system of the aluminium, so its easier to open than the polycarbonates, which must be unzipped. The price of the Limbo should be between the full polycarbonates and the aluminiums. Of the 2 colors, black is probably easier to buff out and to hide scratches.

Rimowa's lugagge is fairly expensive compared to Samsonite and other good luggage, but much cheaper than Globe-Trotter and fashion brands such as LV. You will get your money's worth out of them and they will last you 10 years at least, if not more. I was at a flagship store and they had a 13 year old case donated by a customer. The aluminium case was battered and scarred, covered with many stickers of past travels, yet the frame was still good and I have no doubt it was still travel worthy. You won't regret getting a Rimowa.


----------



## diamondcut

Artking, I have heard that Rimowa's while beautiful and well constructed, also dent. So while the Rimowa luggage may last 10 years, it will look 10 years old. Can you please provide some insight on that?


----------



## Karl89

Gents,



diamondcut said:


> Artking, I have heard that Rimowa's while beautiful and well constructed, also dent. So while the Rimowa luggage may last 10 years, it will look 10 years old. Can you please provide some insight on that?


I would suggest Zero Halliburton - a bit more expensive than Rimowa but a bit better IMHO. I have had a Zero Halliburton suiter for over 9 years and it has taken a beating and looks it but I think it will last nother 15 years easy. I think thats part of the charm too - wthere its scuffed leather or dented aluminum I think well used luggage should have a patina that comes with time and travel.

https://www.zerohalliburton.com/index.jsp

Karl


----------

